# Share!! Your favourite investment blogs...



## bugmenot (14 June 2009)

Hello everyone. I have been accumulating a list of wisely written (IMO) blogs over the last 12 months. I dont mind sharing this list with everyone in return for some additions to my list!

Would be interested to hear everyones thoughts on these blogs, do you already read them and what do you think of the authors POV - as with any media, you need to know which sort of filters to apply when reading each - what are their underlying reasons and biases towards particular beliefs etc...

Anyway here is my list of blogs I think are worth bookmarking:

The Contrarian Investor http://cij.inspiriting.com/
Business2 Real Estate Agent News http://www.business2.com.au/
The Shareswatch Blog http://www.shareswatch.com.au/blog/
Blue Chip Equities http://blue-chips.blogspot.com/
Aussie Stock Forums RSS feed https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/external.php?type=RSS2


----------



## kam75 (14 June 2009)

Well, it'd have to be mine I'd say!


----------



## jet328 (14 June 2009)

http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/

http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/

http://www.calculatedriskblog.com/

http://zerohedge.blogspot.com/


----------



## charttv (14 June 2009)

some prat writes this and expects people to read it 

www.trustmeimachristian.com/blog


----------



## rossw (14 June 2009)

http://donmillerjournal.blogspot.com/

http://traderfeed.blogspot.com

http://www.trade4edge.com/


----------



## Tradesurfer (15 June 2009)

I am partial to my own www.thetradesurfer.com 

One of the great things about trading is there is a lot of room for many in the field and it is always interesting to see the varied strategies employed to try and slant the probabilities in one's favor.

Personally, I tend to be more or a technician, chartist, risk management, position size, trend trading advocate.


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2009)

I'm going to start a thread:

'Spam your blog here'


----------



## Temjin (15 June 2009)

jet328 said:


> http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/
> 
> ...




Same as my list, also include

http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au (how could anyone miss this, Aussie based)

http://www.moneymorning.com.au (same publication as above, but shorter version)

http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs  (Steve Keen's blog)

http://www.moneyandmarkets.com (International)

http://www.marketoracle.co.uk (International)

http://www.safehaven.com (International)

http://market-ticker.denninger.net/ (mainly US based, a paranoid and pissed off guy)

http://www.investorazzi.com  (blog that track posts/commentary/investment mades from LEGENDARY investors, Warren, Jim Rogers, Bill Gross, Marc Faber, etc, etc) 

http://www.boom2bust.com (sister blog of investorazzi) 

http://www.agorafinancial.com/5min/  (daily article on US events, short summary) 

http://www.mises.org (Austrian economics) 

https://ems.gluskinsheff.net (excellent daily commentary from a US advisory firm, free subscription) 

and yes, the Contrarian Investor Journals too.

Note I only follow some of them on a daily basis. Others I only read as necessary. 

And yes, every single sites/blogs listed here are permisstic and require a person to be able to think contrary to mainstream ideas. So if you WANT TO BELIEVE we will have a V shape recovery and that Aussie property prices will increase by 20% in 3 years time, then avoid them because you would feel very insecure and depressed.


----------



## shulink (20 June 2009)

http://www.dojitrading.com - offers daily stock picks base on technical analysis.


----------



## prabhjot (22 June 2009)

Hi buddy..

Thanks for providing informational list. 

Gud source to get info...


----------



## bongcso (23 June 2009)

Thanks Temjin for a very comprehensive list. I also like "Big Picture" type of blogs/commentaries. Most are US focused so its great to find The Daily Reckoning one which has more Australian coverage. I only have one more to add which I like which I have not seen in earlier posts. It is John Mauldin's Thoughts From the Frontline which is quite international and I get 2 newsletters a week from them and yes, they tend to be a touch depressing too.
http://www.frontlinethoughts.com/

After watching the Ascent of Money, I also follow Niall Ferguson's column in the Financial Times.

Christina
http://blog.sli-smsf.com


----------



## markhocky (1 April 2011)

Hello Ladies and Gents,

I'm a fan of mechanical/algorithmic trading so most of my blogs are centred around that. Here are my favourites (not an exhaustive list) roughly in order of preference:

*Au.Tra.Sy* - http://www.automated-trading-system.com/
Possibly my favourite. Easy to read, great info on backtests, and thought provoking. I particularly like how Mr Liberty can explain fairly complex ideas (e.g. Bootstrap tests) in an easy to understand manner without delving heavily into the maths.

*MarketSci* - http://marketsci.wordpress.com/
Another well written and presented blog. The blog used to be structured differently and much easier to navigate, but if you can find it: the collection on developing adaptive systems is highly recommended. Unfortunately Mr Stokes has lightened up on his posting of late.

*CSS Analytics* - http://cssanalytics.wordpress.com/
The author Mr Varadi, has put together many different indicators, some of which i've found downloadable in excel files. He's currently (early 2011) running a series of posts on indicator ideas. Great fuel to spark your own thoughts and system develoment.

*STROM Macro* - http://strommacro.wordpress.com/
A fairly new blog as of 2011. I've found his commentary on the goings on around Wall St very entertaining, and his philosophy on trading very sound.

*Intelligent Trading Tech* - http://intelligenttradingtech.blogspot.com/
I've found a great number of helpful book reviews here. There are also plenty of interesting thoughts, the last being how a random walk can actually be traded profitably! 

*Data download tools* - http://www.gummy-stuff.org/Yahoo-data.htm
Although not really a blog, i also stumbled across this site which has downloadable excel files you can use to automatically extract price data from yahoo! (disclaimer - i haven't actually tried out the excel files yet, but the code for a web browser definitely works)

*CIJ & CIN*
I think they've already been listed but for fundamental and economic commentary i love reading the Contrarian Investors sites - http://cij.inspiriting.com/ & http://cin.inspiriting.com/


I've got loads of respect for these guys and gals that continue to post their thoughts for our benefit without asking anything in return (as i do the people who post here on ASF). Hopefully someone out there finds these resources as useful as i have.

Cheers!


----------



## Shorting Hat (3 February 2022)

Hi all - I've started a Harry Potter themed finance blog that focuses on ASX companies with declining share prices. I thought this might be an appropriate place to share given the title of this forum. 

So far I have covered Mesoblast and Flight Centre. I would welcome any feedback on the articles or user experience of the website itself. 

www.shortinghat.com

Thanks for reading.


----------



## qldfrog (4 February 2022)

Shorting Hat said:


> Hi all - I've started a Harry Potter themed finance blog that focuses on ASX companies with declining share prices. I thought this might be an appropriate place to share given the title of this forum.
> 
> So far I have covered Mesoblast and Flight Centre. I would welcome any feedback on the articles or user experience of the website itself.
> 
> ...



Good analysis but that's not my trading methodology.hope your blog will be successful, i learnt from it 😊


----------

